# Michelin Pro4 Tubulars



## msrothwe (Jan 16, 2008)

I ordered a set of these to go with my new tubular rims. Anybody ridden them before? I can't find any reviews, but I really like my Pro4 clinchers so I ordered them. Either way, I'll post a review in a bit when I get them on the wheels.


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

msrothwe said:


> I ordered a set of these to go with my new tubular rims. Anybody ridden them before? I can't find any reviews, but I really like my Pro4 clinchers so I ordered them. Either way, I'll post a review in a bit when I get them on the wheels.


Look forward to your review, do they have removable valve cores?


----------



## msrothwe (Jan 16, 2008)

I have no idea, but I hope they do, the valve extenders I got require removable cores. Michelin latex inner tubes always have removable valve cores, so I'm thinking the tubies will too. I'll confirm when the arrive though. 

I think I'm going to run them with sealant too btw. Flats during races suck bad.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

*Michelin Pro4 Tubulars - Ridden*

I rode mine for the first time yesterday and according to my observations and highly calibrated glutes:

1. Yes, the valve cores are removable.
2. I would put them between continental's and vittoria's for ride
3. They seem to roll quickly.
4. They should be more durable than vittoria corsas. 
5. The base tape is rubberized like the corsas
6. They say "hand made" on the side, but are straight and round when mounted

Verdict: I have mainly ridden continental and vittoria tubulars. I really like vittorias, but the durability is questionable. These seem to be close to the vittoria's in ride, but have much more durable rubber (at least on the centre portion). I have not raced them yet, but the cornering has been uneventful so far. 

No tire ever really wow's you once you have ridden a good hand made tubular, so the best these tires could do is not disappoint. I would give them a 10/10 for not disappointing me on their first ride. 

They might run a little narrow (I haven't measured, just eyeballed), and if I was looking for the best ride possible, I would take out the vittorias. 

Also : the labeling is only on one side, and opposite the valve, giving the tire that "Stealth Pro" look. While the tread does appear bidirectional, manners and good graces demand that the labels be on the drive side. 

The grain of salt here is that I have them mounted to 38mm generic carbon rims that I use for racing gravelly potholed early races. My vittorias are on 32mm Corima Viva S wheels that ride like they are made of unicorn meat.


----------



## msrothwe (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome, I'm glad somebody has ridden them before. Its good to have the confirmation that the valve cores are removable.



strathconaman said:


> Verdict: I have mainly ridden continental and vittoria tubulars. I really like vittorias, but the durability is questionable. These seem to be close to the vittoria's in ride, but have much more durable rubber (at least on the centre portion). I have not raced them yet, but the cornering has been uneventful so far.
> 
> No tire ever really wow's you once you have ridden a good hand made tubular, so the best these tires could do is not disappoint. I would give them a 10/10 for not disappointing me on their first ride.


I too have heard too many reports of poor durability on the vittorias, which is why I didn't go for them. Its a pain in the ass to replace tires on tubulars, I want to do it as little as possible. 



> unicorn meat.


 hahaha


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

*Pro4 Tubular - Raced*

I raced them this weekend at the "Tour of Bronte" which is a local 1/2 road 1/2 gravel race. Conditions were marginal with big potholes on the pavement and uneven, lose and soggy sections of gravel road. 

The Pro4s were great. I ran them soft (80psi front, 85 rear) but they didn't complain. They rolled fast on the pavement and were very predictable through the gravel. Although there weren't any high speed corners on the course, corners were uneventful. 

I would endorse these as solid racing tires.

P.s. - The amount of overnight air loss leads me to believe they are latex tubed.


----------



## msrothwe (Jan 16, 2008)

Well my tires came in yesterday, and so did my wheels. Unfortunately, they sent me the clincher version of my wheel set, not the tubular one I ordered! The wait is killing me.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Are these Michelin's first tubulars?


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

deviousalex said:


> Are these Michelin's first tubulars?


In a while. They used to have a tubular a long time ago but discontinued them.
I like these new tubulars, in fact. . .I just stocked up on some, in both 23's and 25's.


----------



## msrothwe (Jan 16, 2008)

I figured I'd update this thread since I've finally gotten the tires on wheels and raced them a few times. 

They're pretty good tires, but I wouldn't say they're revolutionary. When I first rode pro4 clinchers, I was blown away, I thought they handled awesome, better than any other clincher I'd ever ridden. 

The tubulars are okay, but they feel like every other tubular I've used. They ride smoother than clinchers, they grip well and they lose air pressure really quick, just like every tubular I've ever ridden. They're good tires, just the BMW 3 series is a good car. It's better than most out there, but it's no exotic. Am I happy I bought the tires? Hell yea. Would I have been just as happy with Vittorias? Probably.


----------



## slabber (Jun 7, 2010)

coachboyd said:


> In a while. They used to have a tubular a long time ago but discontinued them.
> I like these new tubulars, in fact. . .I just stocked up on some, in both 23's and 25's.


Bumping this thread for any updates folks may have?

I'm planning on buying these tires but cannot decide between 23 and 25mm width. I'll be running them on 23mm wide 50mm deep carbon wheels. Currently on 22mm Challenge Criteriums, had older (slick tread) 23mm Mavic Griplinks F&R before, which were great in the dry but not confidence inspiring in the wet. 

Suggestions on 23 vs 25? How big are the 25s? Are they as large as the 25mm Pro 4 Service Course clinchers? Those are slightly oversize IMO.

For reference, I'm 5'6" and 145 lbs. Primary usage will be crits.


----------



## slabber (Jun 7, 2010)

Bueller? 

The tubulars are not popular it seems but I've been very pleased with ProRace clinchers over the years and I'm ready to pull the pin on ordering some of these. Good price at pbk currently. Looks like I may order both 23s and 25s but would really appreciate any feedback folks have on actual sizing before I do so... Anyone?


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

slabber said:


> Bueller?
> 
> The tubulars are not popular it seems but I've been very pleased with ProRace clinchers over the years and I'm ready to pull the pin on ordering some of these. Good price at pbk currently. Looks like I may order both 23s and 25s but would really appreciate any feedback folks have on actual sizing before I do so... Anyone?


I have the advantage of having a brother who works for Michelin, so I've been getting Stupid cheap tires through him!

I've been running the 25mm Pro4 Tubulars on HED Stinger 6 wheels all season and I really like them. My one reservation is that they seem to run a little on the narrower side....I think my 25mm's measured in at 23.5-24 even on my super wide HED rims. My 25mm Clinchers (on Boyd Altamonts) look huge in comparison, as did the outgoing contis. I'd definitely recommend sticking with the 25mm over the 23.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Tire width is independent of the rim width with tubulars.

My tires are about 24.5mm measuring a few places around the tire. It's a nice tire, I've really liked Michelin's compound for a while now.


----------



## slabber (Jun 7, 2010)

twiggy said:


> I have the advantage of having a brother who works for Michelin, so I've been getting Stupid cheap tires through him!
> 
> I've been running the 25mm Pro4 Tubulars on HED Stinger 6 wheels all season and I really like them. My one reservation is that they seem to run a little on the narrower side....I think my 25mm's measured in at 23.5-24 even on my super wide HED rims. My 25mm Clinchers (on Boyd Altamonts) look huge in comparison, as did the outgoing contis. I'd definitely recommend sticking with the 25mm over the 23.





ergott said:


> Tire width is independent of the rim width with tubulars.
> 
> My tires are about 24.5mm measuring a few places around the tire. It's a nice tire, I've really liked Michelin's compound for a while now.


Thanks guys. I've got 23mm wide rims. Had decided on 23s... now still thinking.

Ergott - you are measuring your 25mm tires I take it?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, the 25s. Get the 25s. More pros are waking up to the benefits (less rolling resistance, more comfortable).


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

For the Pro 4 users, how has the durability been with these tire?
Do they cut and puncture easily?
Would you say these are more a race only tire?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

So far so good for me. I did get a tiny puncture in my front(glass), but I just put some sealant in the tire and it's been fine since.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm happy with a 25mm on the rear. 20+ races, no problems.


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Would you say these should be a race only tire or are they tough enough for at few training rides?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Kendogz161 said:


> Would you say these should be a race only tire or are they tough enough for at few training rides?


I'd use them for training. Heck I don't race anymore;-)


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Kendogz161 said:


> Would you say these should be a race only tire or are they tough enough for at few training rides?


I am sure they are OK for training but I don't train on tubulars. 

That said, I do have a pro4 endurance clincher that is next in line once my current rear tire wears out on my training wheelset.


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> I am sure they are OK for training but I don't train on tubulars.
> 
> That said, I do have a pro4 endurance clincher that is next in line once my current rear tire wears out on my training wheelset.


I run the Mich Pro4 Service course on one for my bikes, really like those tires. I used them for everything from training to racing. 
They's been very durable, always able to get 4000 miles plus from the rear, the front over twice that. 
Hoping that the tubular version is just as good.


----------



## lees69 (Aug 30, 2016)

Sorry to resurrect this, any update on puncture protection and size, I used to run pro3 and pro4 clinchers but I'm on Mavic tubs (22mm) on the new bike and would like something a bit bigger, had been looking at the Schwalbe 26mm but they are out of stock all over and a bit pricey. not racing, just fun riding so absolute speed isn't the main focus. So how are these holding up?


----------

